# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum > [Question] Imposed RIP charges by Tshwane Municipality on "falsified connections

## Goitse

Tshwane municipality have to find a way of managing the their verification process better where they suspect that a person might be illegally consuming electricity or services. I have a property that is been vacant for a while and because they did not see purchase of electricity they assumed that there is illegal connection. then they go and "plant" it themselves and want me to pay R21 000 plus for something I did not do. This is apparently happening if you cant pay this amount they might solicit a bribe from you to reconnect you. Its very bad. How can I resolve this matter as I am not prepared to pay for someone wrong.  :Taz:

----------


## Dave A

> then they go and "plant" it themselves and want me to pay R21 000 plus for something I did not do.


Interesting. 
Where does this tampering occur?
Do you have any evidence to support this allegation?

----------


## Goitse

The tampering is done the meter box outside the premises. I may not have sufficient evidence so far. But this has happened to me more than once and this time is more ridiculous. It appears to be a strategy to coerce customers to pay.

----------

